

“God” == God - ctoth
http://omniorthogonal.blogspot.com/2013/10/god-god.html

======
danboarder
This idea that viral ideas are like cultural software running in society that
result in real-world results (like cathedrals and other infrastructure) is a
brilliant observation and I would suggest it applies similarly to other
perhaps less viral ideas that grow into institutions, governments, and other
social constructs. I'm not a sociologist or anthropologist but I would like to
hear one of either provide input on this topic.

~~~
xenophonf
That's exactly what a meme is.

~~~
danboarder
Are you saying a meme can result in real-world creations cathedrals and other
infrastructure? I think I see what you're getting at in that they are related
as far as cultural virality goes. However my understanding of a meme is a
flash-in-the-pan viral idea that gets '15 minutes of internet fame' and then
people forget about it.

~~~
writtles
Value Memes ala Spiral Dynamics are probably more applicable here.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiral_Dynamics](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiral_Dynamics)

------
panarky
I like the quote at the top of the page:

    
    
      “A philosopher...is a sort of intellectual yokel who gapes and stares
      at what sensible people take for granted.” – Alan Watts
    

I'm not a philosopher, but I find myself gaping and staring at common things
like money and colors, astounded that they seem so concrete yet only exist as
a figment of our collective imagination.

